# need more fish?



## JLPEARSON (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be in training til next summer here at NAS Pensacola. My life before the military was nothing but fishing. Except for work, where I constantly thought about where I would go fishing after I was off. But anyways I have no boat or truck down here. Should have my truck in a few weeks. But I'm looking for someone who is interested in having a fishing buddy to help rake in more fish for their freezer. I've been fishing all my life back in southern Indiana for anything you can imagine and in any type of body of water. And throughout any season. I mostly fished for panfish and catfish. But I've never been saltwater fishing. So I guess I'm a little ignorant as far as that goes. Right now I just have a 7' quantum medium combo with some basic tackle. But I will soon begetting more once my truck gets down here. I'm available 3 weekends out of the month. And I can help clean the fish.


----------

